# New to aero bars, advice please



## litespeedchick (Sep 9, 2003)

I rode in some clip ons for the first time this Sunday. I was actually surprised at how comfortable they were, and how easily I learned to get in and out of them. But...

- Once I start going downhill I'm scared to death in them and seem to stop pedalling
- After the 1st hour my shoulders hurt like hell
-Didn't take that long for girl parts to hurt like hell
- My shifting seems to be worse, even though my husband took the bars back off and verified that the cables weren't crimped.

I have a hilly 15 mi Tri on Sunday. I plan to ride w/ the bars twice more before then. I plan to limit my use of the bars to flats and shallow uphill grades. I also plan to get out of the bars before railroad tracks and stop signs (there will be traffic on the course.) My biggest worry right now is stability in passing people. I may wind up also getting out of the bars if I'm passing several people. 

Does it sound to you guys like I'm going to spend so much time in and out of the bars that I may actually slow myself down? 

Do you have some general advice or warnings for me? Goal one is not crashing, Goal two is winning my AG; I was 2nd last year, and reasonably proud of it since it was only my 2nd tri ever. I don't want to stink it up this year ;-)


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Sounds like you're taking a reasonable approach. 

The aero position has most benefit at higher speeds, so when climbing just use whatever position you feel gives you the best power/speed tradeoff. I've done hilly tt's with clip-ons and I generally move to the regular bars at around 18-20 mph, but I keep my body and head low.

Remember that the clip-on position is a compromise - it's not really perfect from an aero / power perspective, and it's downright squirrelly from a handling perspective. Just ride conservatively and use the drops of your regular bars in the sketchy parts of the race - a crash will cost you a lot more time than the aerobars might save you.

Some folks like to slide the seat forward and get closer to an ideal TT position like a dedicated TT bike would have. In my experience that only works if you have a lot of training time to adapt to the different position. For a situation like yours, leave the seat where it is or maybe just a smidge forward for comfort on the parts.

Also, the rule of thumb for arm position is your upper arm should be at 90 degrees / right angle to your torso; most ladies with clip-ons end up way more stretched out than that. It's ok to "choke down" on the extensions to keep your arms less stretched out; this will save you effort and discomfort from holding yourself up.


----------



## oroy38 (Apr 27, 2010)

Aerobars are a tricky subject for roadies looking to do a triathlon. I often tell people that you're better off without them unless you get fitted with them professionally and spend adequate time (at least a month) training in the aero position. The only way to get comfortable and confident in the aero position is to spend as much time in it as possible.

That aside, I'll try to address a few of your problems.

1. Downhill
Just gotta get used to it. Like I said, spend as much time aero as possible and you'll get used to it. However, even as your confidence rises, you have to remain cautious. Only stay aero while descending if it's a straight shot or if there's only slight bends in the road, and you know the roads are clean and well paved. One wrong bump while aero could mean a lot of road rash. When in doubt, get in the drops for added security. Better safe than unconscious in a hospital. Handling in the aero position, as you found out, is not so great.

2. Shoulder Pain
You're in a new position that puts stress on a different area of the shoulder joint. Yet again, you just have to spend more time in that position to get used to it.

3. Girl Parts Hurting
You're most likely just lacking a little flexibility. A lot of people who are using aerobars for the first time have pain in that area because instead of treating their hips as a hinge, they're rotating forward on them, putting weight onto a new area not accustomed to it. This slight adjustment in angle changes the use of muscle groups. 

4. Shifters
Not really sure what's wrong there, sorry. Never was much of a mechanic.

Basically what I'm saying is that if you have a race on Saturday, and you just started training with them on Sunday, then you shouldn't be using them in the race, as a matter of safety and comfort. Get fitted with them, spend a lot of time training with them, and then use them in a race. One week isn't enough time to adapt to the new position properly. The more comfortable you feel with your position, the better you ride. Forcing yourself into an unfamiliar position will only be a detriment to your performance.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Is the shoulder pain muscle or joint? This could have to do with how widely apart your arm pads are set and/or how far you're stretching.

The pain the delicate areas could be because you're bending more and placing more of that area in contact with the saddle. You could drop the nose of your saddle a bit to help with that. 

I'm not advocating getting a TT bike, but perhaps you could look at your road and TT fit and perhaps make some marks where to slide the saddle and change the seat post height so you can go between the positions a little easier. I ended up with a TT bike because I could never get comfortable on that position on a road bike without changing my set up drastically for each task.


----------



## litespeedchick (Sep 9, 2003)

Thanks! humm...i think it's joint, and I'm pretty sure it's not really the bars' fault. I know from yoga that shoulder doesn't have the same ROM as the other one and I think it's just a matter of not liking the internal rotation necessary to be narrow. It didn't bother me last night on a 1 1/2 ride, so i think I might just get used to it.

Things i learned last night: 
1. don't gesture while talking to your riding buddy
2. don't try to look at your watch
3. don't scratch your nose

Although my husband says he didn't crimp the cables, he rerouted them outside the bar clamps, and now the shifting has shut up, so I think that problem is solved , too.

funny story from last night: We're on the brand new rails to trails path (the only flat piece of pavement in this hilly county) waiting for traffic to clear at a 4 lane road. A helmetless chick behind us skirts around impatiently, tells us we need to learn to seize our opportunities, and pulls out in front of a turning car. She did have the grace to call back "thanks" after I yelled "car" in time for her to avoid carnage. I've read MUT stories on this board for years, now that they've built this trail, I'm tempted to use it just for the comedy ;-)


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*more*

You'll get used to them the more you use them. I've used them for very long rides, where I try to stay on the aerobars for all but climbs and when braking. I can pull my water bottle out and drink while one arm is still on the aerobars, while pedaling, take wide turns at 45 mph on them, just about fall asleep on them.

As to your shoulders, it's mostly just not being used to them. Might try to focus on relaxing your shoulders and arms while pedaling, letting things flex a little. You don't have to be rigid. Use your body to steer and balance, not just your arms/shoulders. It also could be from having the aerobars too narrow to start with, or your handlebar position low.

In any event, even if they are not comfortable, you'll likely be significantly faster using them in a no-draft kind of ride, so it's worth the pain.



litespeedchick said:


> Thanks! humm...i think it's joint, and I'm pretty sure it's not really the bars' fault. I know from yoga that shoulder doesn't have the same ROM as the other one and I think it's just a matter of not liking the internal rotation necessary to be narrow. It didn't bother me last night on a 1 1/2 ride, so i think I might just get used to it.
> 
> Things i learned last night:
> 1. don't gesture while talking to your riding buddy
> ...


----------



## kini (Feb 19, 2010)

What clip ons do you have? Some are more comfortable than others and some are made more specifically for road bikes. 

I use mine at least 80% of the time I'm on the road and even on the trainer. I couldn't ride more than 10 miles without them or at least wouldn't want to. I just really like being in that bent up position and it doesn't seem to impede my breathing or power on the flats. 

I use them on the downhills too, drink from the water bottle, scratch my nose, etc...

You'll get used to them and I think they're worth it for the comfort and speed increase.

Gene


----------



## litespeedchick (Sep 9, 2003)

kini said:


> What clip ons do you have?


i dunno, you tell me. They are shaped like an upside down U. Elbow pads and then pads at the slightly tipped up end of the U shape. I've been wondering what you call that kind (besides "the ones that were $5 at the consignment store")


----------



## kini (Feb 19, 2010)

litespeedchick said:


> i dunno, you tell me. They are shaped like an upside down U. Elbow pads and then pads at the slightly tipped up end of the U shape. I've been wondering what you call that kind (besides "the ones that were $5 at the consignment store")


I have a set of Profile Design CGT 










I love em. Light weight, comfy and pretty adjustable. These, according to Profile's website are made for road bikes. 

Gene


----------



## litespeedchick (Sep 9, 2003)

kini said:


> I have a set of Profile Design CGT


Wow, those are pretty. mine seem a similar shape, except the ends meet. and they're not carbon. and the pads are crap. my friends mostly clip on perfectly straight bars, I think I like the idea of holding my hands in this position better.

Originally I had thought why blow $200-$250 on clip -ons, I'll just buy a $1000 tri bike. But no $1000 tri bikes that suited me have happened along, so the $5 bars caught my eye. If I live through Sunday, I'll let you guys know if I pick up any time. thanks again.


----------



## megmarc (Oct 7, 2005)

Keep an eye on EBay. Especially later in the season. I bought mine on there a few years back and it has become second nature. I experienced all the same problems you described (except for the shifting) but after a few rides you get used to it. Except the females parts (in my case male) discomfort which is still there on longer TT's. It is without question at least 2 miles per hour faster that your road bike. And if you find a bike on ebay my advice (from my own mistake) is buy a frame one sizse smaller than what your road bike is.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

when I started on aerobars I also did the nose-down approach to reduce pressure on the manly area.

But this proved to be worse. Your body weight makes you lean forward, which is not good.

I would advise to lower your saddle and set it flat, also work on your back flexibility, it is all about sitting right on your seatbones and then flexing your back while keeping a good sitting position, as opossed to flexing your body which puts pressure on the perineum.

also here an article about TT positioning

http://www.cyclefitcentre.com/pdf final docs/TIME TRIAL POSITIONING ARTICLE_final.pdf


----------



## litespeedchick (Sep 9, 2003)

Early results: i was 15 seconds slower than last year in my 15 mile tri yesterday, but it was a little windy (my nemesis) so I think I'm still pleased with the results. I actually think I slowed down more than 15 sec worth when somebody's helmet number flew off and lodged in my brakes. TT on thursday, and then I'll assess how much help these bars are.


----------



## hrumpole (Jun 17, 2008)

Look forward to hearing this. I'm trying to figure out whether to (a) rent a tt bike for an event, ((b) simply put clip-ons on my cross bike/commuter, switch wheels from my roadie and have at it, or (c) just ride the event in the drops on my road bike. (40k TT). 

(the road bike has inserts of some kind, so I can't clip TT bars onto it.).


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

litespeedchick said:


> I know from yoga that shoulder doesn't have the same ROM as the other one and I think it's just a matter of not liking the internal rotation necessary to be narrow.


Don't forget that aero bars also move your upper body forward compared to riding without them. It depends on where you located your elbow pads, but the aero bars could really have you stretched out, causing some of the problems you listed. Many people go to a radically shorter stem when installing aero bars on a standard road bike. Worth a try, IMO.


----------



## uhcoog (Jun 8, 2010)

hrumpole said:


> Look forward to hearing this. I'm trying to figure out whether to (a) rent a tt bike for an event, ((b) simply put clip-ons on my cross bike/commuter, switch wheels from my roadie and have at it, or (c) just ride the event in the drops on my road bike. (40k TT).
> 
> *(the road bike has inserts of some kind, so I can't clip TT bars onto it.)*.



That sucks bro.


----------



## litespeedchick (Sep 9, 2003)

hrumpole said:


> Look forward to hearing this.


OK, here's your answer...or non-answer, I'm not sure.

TT last night, first time w/ aerobars. I was 30 seconds faster than last month, plus it may have been slightly windier than last month. 10 mile TT.

So, it seems like a worthwhile improvement...but on the other hand, my times this year at monthly intervals have been 29:30,29:08,28:50, 28:20. So as you see, I was dropping the time down anyway every month, so I don't know if I can claim the whole 30 sec as due to the bars. 

Full disclosure, it's a rolling course so I was out of the bars maybe 40% of the time. And I weigh about 115 so am killed by wind and suck generally at tt. Hope that helps!


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*worked?*



litespeedchick said:


> OK, here's your answer...or non-answer, I'm not sure.
> 
> TT last night, first time w/ aerobars. I was 30 seconds faster than last month, plus it may have been slightly windier than last month. 10 mile TT.
> 
> ...


Sounds like at least they didn't make you slower. 

After improving consistently like that, at some point you'd expect to plateau. The fact that you got faster still is likely significant. You could do the next one without them, if knowing is more important that getting your best time that day.

How was comfort and breathing?

My bet is that if you used them and kept refining your position, getting more used to them, you might go even faster. Going full aero geeked out, bike, wheels, position, skinsuit, helmet, might get you even more time.


----------



## litespeedchick (Sep 9, 2003)

Unfortunately, that was the last tt of the series. Who knows what next May will bring!

Comfort: during the tri I never noticed any discomfort. Last night the saddle was killing me to the point I actually took a sec to reposition shorts vs. saddle. argh. it's clear why there is such a thing as a tri saddle. Didn't notice the shoulder in either race. 

I already have a trisuit, shoes covers and a pointy hat. (leave it to a female to get the proper attire before the equipment) I'd love to blow some $$ on a gorgeous tt bike, but given my level of suckage, I'm not thinking I can justify it. Another 30 sec and I would still be sucking...but sucking w/ the embarrassment of an expensive bike.

thanks for all the advice.


----------



## oroy38 (Apr 27, 2010)

Looks like your improvement in time was more a matter of fitness than anything else, but the TT bars couldn't have done any harm.

Go to a shop that specializes in triathlon or one that sells a wealth of time trial bikes, and ask them if they can adjust your position on the bike to be the most effective. You might be able to get your position at least close to how aero you'd be on a TT bike. 

What was your average speed anyhow? There's only a certain extent to which you'll get a real benefit from a full on TT bike. I made the mistake of buying one when I had more money than speed. I didn't notice any real improvements in my performance until I was doing 23 or 24mph on the flats during TTs.


----------



## litespeedchick (Sep 9, 2003)

Exactly. I'm only doing 20.5 (somewhat rolling course...it's hard to find a flat around here) so I think anything that adds weight is a mistake. Someone tried hard to make me use a disc wheel, but I'm pretty sure that would make me slower. thanks for your interest and help.


----------

